# Goku vs. Thanos



## strongarm85 (Mar 21, 2018)

So we have a relatively good idea how strong Goku is with Ultra Instinct, he's gotten quite bit stronger than he used to be, and mostly I'm just curious to see how he stands up to someone as powerful as Thanos now.

Scenario 1: So Goku finds out about Thanos and decides that he wants to fight Thanos to see how strong he is.

Scenario 2: Goku is also in character, but in the aftermath of the first fight Goku figures out Thanos wants the Infinity Stones. So naturally he wants to see how much stronger the Infinity Gauntlet would make Thanos. So Goku eats an Senzu bean and heals up, and runs a gauntlet of all of the people who are holding on to the infinity stones to collect them all and hand deliver them to Thanos so the can "fight Thanos at this best".

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Djomla (Mar 21, 2018)

Goku vs IG Thanos? I'll say Thanos deletes him from existence.

Goku can beat no IG Thanos.


----------



## strongarm85 (Mar 21, 2018)

Clearly Thanos doesn't have the IG yet in Scenario 1.


----------



## Djomla (Mar 21, 2018)

strongarm85 said:


> Clearly Thanos doesn't have the IG yet in Scenario 1.



Duh. 

Obviously I was referring the second scenario.


----------



## Mabel Gleeful (Mar 21, 2018)

IG Thanos one shots Goku. Base Thanos gets one shot by Goku in turn.


----------



## strongarm85 (Mar 21, 2018)

Mabel Gleeful said:


> IG Thanos one shots Goku. Base Thanos gets one shot by Goku in turn.



I wouldn't go that far. One of Thanos Notable OBD victories is beating Goku from his Wikipage, which at the time it was determined he could solo the whole verse.

Dragonball Super moves the needle up for Dragonball verse pretty substantially, and to my knowledge that fight hasn't been re-examined since Dragonball Super.

Weibo

As it so happens, the referenced thread for Thanos defeating Goku was one I created 10 years ago titled "Thanos plays with Goku"


----------



## Mabel Gleeful (Mar 21, 2018)

strongarm85 said:


> I wouldn't go that far. One of Thanos Notable OBD victories is beating Goku from his Wikipage, which at the time it was determined he could solo the whole verse.
> 
> Dragonball Super moves the needle up for Dragonball verse pretty substantially, and to my knowledge that fight hasn't been re-examined since Dragonball Super.


Yes, that was DBZ era Goku, who is star - solar system level at most and relativistic, while Thanos is small galaxy level with MFTL combat speed. DBS Goku, that is, current Goku, is universe level from his clashes with Beerus, Zamasu and Jiren. Granted, Thanos may have some universe level feats but as far as I know, base Thanos is not at the level of the universal Skyfathers like Odin.


----------



## Worldbreaker (Mar 21, 2018)

How the times have passed that Thanos now needs an amp to beat Goku

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Lordragoon (Mar 21, 2018)

I think now that we seen MUI in action we can place goku in top tier sky father level or bottom tier cube level.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## snipernaadi (Mar 21, 2018)

Lordragoon said:


> I think now that we seen MUI in action we can place goku in top tier sky father level or bottom tier cube level.


Does it make Zeno mid- high or top Cube level ?


----------



## Deer Lord (Mar 21, 2018)

Current Thanos is way stronger than he used to be too

He beats cosmic entities regularly nowadays.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Blakk Jakk (Mar 21, 2018)

Should make this Cosmic Cube Thanos although Cosmic Cube Thanos would probably still be stronger on top of having some broken hax to boot.

Thanos with the Infinity Gauntlet equipped is overkill for DBS in general.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## shade0180 (Mar 21, 2018)

Imakarum Mirabilis said:


> Thanos with the Infinity Gauntlet equipped is overkill for DBS in general.



Zeno can't deal with this?


----------



## El Hermano (Mar 21, 2018)

strongarm85 said:


> I wouldn't go that far. One of Thanos Notable OBD victories is beating Goku from his Wikipage, which at the time it was determined he could solo the whole verse.
> 
> Dragonball Super moves the needle up for Dragonball verse pretty substantially, and to my knowledge that fight hasn't been re-examined since Dragonball Super.
> 
> ...



That was 10 years ago, before DBS.
Current Goku is MFTL+ and Universe level+.


----------



## Blakk Jakk (Mar 21, 2018)

shade0180 said:


> Zeno can't deal with this?


When it’s stronger than the Ultimate Nullifer that nuked and recreated the entire multiverse?

When the Infinity Gauntlet’s warp reached even the Beyond Realm?

_Hell no._

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## J★J♥ (Mar 21, 2018)

Lordragoon said:


> I think now that we seen MUI in action we can place goku in top tier sky father level or bottom tier cube level.


Top Skyfather would be Hercules who would blink both zenos out of existence.


----------



## Kurou (Mar 21, 2018)

shade0180 said:


> Zeno can't deal with this?




Nope


iirc Thanos wity the IG handled the entire marvel continuity at the same time all by himself


He erases Zenos body and uses his head as a foot ball

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## shade0180 (Mar 21, 2018)

oh well.


----------



## ice demon slayer (Mar 21, 2018)

Thanos rapes


----------



## Claudio Swiss (Mar 21, 2018)

strongarm85 said:


> So we have a relatively good idea how strong Goku is with Ultra Instinct, he's gotten quite bit stronger than he used to be, and mostly I'm just curious to see how he stands up to someone as powerful as Thanos now.
> 
> Scenario 1: So Goku finds out about Thanos and decides that he wants to fight Thanos to see how strong he is.
> 
> Scenario 2: *Goku is also in character, but in the aftermath of the first fight Goku figures out Thanos wants the Infinity Stones. So naturally he wants to see how much stronger the Infinity Gauntlet would make Thanos. So Goku eats an Senzu bean and heals up, and runs a gauntlet of all of the people who are holding on to the infinity stones to collect them all and hand deliver them to Thanos so the can "fight Thanos at this best"*.


this meme has to die
IG Thanos rapes 
base thanos get slaughtered

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## truedetectiveseason2intro (Mar 21, 2018)

Ui doesn’t move goku anywhere as far as scaling the only thing he got this arc was resistance to soul destruction.


----------



## OneSimpleAnime (Mar 21, 2018)

IG Thanos bitchslapped a bumch of cosmic entities and iirc the Living Tribunal had to step in to stop him, DBS doesnt even entertain him for more than a few seconds

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Gunstarvillain (Mar 21, 2018)

Wait anyone else besides maybe worldbreaker tonathan huey atlilita and maybe 3 more keep up with comics?
Because Angry Raisin has been dropping new base feats since cancerverse.


----------



## Worldbreaker (Mar 21, 2018)

OneSimpleAnime said:


> IG Thanos bitchslapped a bumch of cosmic entities and iirc the Living Tribunal had to step in to stop him, DBS doesnt even entertain him for more than a few seconds



The LT didn't want to get involved with Thanos but he did with Adam Warlock


----------



## Xhominid (Mar 21, 2018)

Claudio Swiss said:


> this meme has to die
> IG Thanos rapes
> base thanos get slaughtered



This. If anything, that would be something VEGETA would do, not Goku. And even then, Vegeta isn't that stupid as he would take equal offense to the opponent needing to use outside help to win.


----------



## Foxve (Mar 21, 2018)

Xhominid said:


> Vegeta isn't that stupid as he would take equal offense to the opponent needing to use outside help to win.



You mean like he did with Cell?

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Worldbreaker (Mar 21, 2018)

Not to mention he let Zarbon and Frieza transform to their monster forms


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Mar 22, 2018)

Whats the lowest form Goku could beat Base Thanos in?

Based on someone tossing out Galaxy MFTL id say Base goku would win...And pretty easily too...


----------



## Juub (Mar 22, 2018)

WorldsStrongest said:


> Whats the lowest form Goku could beat Base Thanos in?
> 
> Based on someone tossing out Galaxy MFTL id say Base goku would win...And pretty easily too...


Base Goku is Universal and MFTL. MUI is also Universal and MFTL. Whichever version of Goku is used makes little difference. They're all in the same tier in Super.


----------



## Cain1234 (Mar 22, 2018)

Juub said:


> Base Goku is Universal and MFTL. MUI is also Universal and MFTL. Whichever version of Goku is used makes little difference. They're all in the same tier in Super.




Only Gokus above Universal are the Xenoverse and Hero's character.

Who are high tier Multiversal.

As Goku is stronger than Giant Demon God Demigra, and fought on par with Demigra Makyouka, who was going to , in base and defeated him as a SSJ.
Defeated Chamel who gained all of Demigra's powers and with his presence alone was about to .
 One-shot Gravy as a SSJ3 who is stronger than Demigra and fought against SSJ4 Dark Broly alongside Final Form  as SSJ4.

But Super Goku is not beating IG Thanos.


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Mar 22, 2018)

Juub said:


> Base Goku is Universal and MFTL. MUI is also Universal and MFTL


Im aware of this

Thats why i said Base Goku

Was mainly asking if Thanos stats were right


----------



## Catalyst75 (Mar 22, 2018)

Cain1234 said:


> Only Gokus above Universal are the Xenoverse and Hero's character.





Still being uber-fanboy over Xenoverse and the non-canon games?  Is he even legitimately above Universal there, or is it a purely circumstantial instance?


----------



## Blakk Jakk (Mar 22, 2018)

Catalyst75 said:


> Still being uber-fanboy over Xenoverse and the non-canon games?  Is he even legitimately above Universal there, or is it a purely circumstantial instance?


Goku legitimately is multiversal in the Xenoverse games due to Demigra affecting several timelines and whatnot. So Cain is actually right here. Don't know about Heroes though.


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Mar 22, 2018)

Catalyst75 said:


> Still being uber-fanboy over Xenoverse and the non-canon games? Is he even legitimately above Universal there, or is it a purely circumstantial instance?


Iirc he took an attack that could obliterate all of the timelines, and he took it in his base form and overpowers it

Demigra is also supposedly capable of bending all of space and time which is multiversal and since goku can damage and take hits from him he scales to that according to some site i just randomly googled and found



No idea how accurate that is tho 

Dont put too much stock in VGs myself


----------



## Cain1234 (Mar 22, 2018)

I looked at some of the Hero's manga and cutscene, imo it is legit. Though there are more stuff solidifying their position as high Multiversal. 

Hero's has Multiversal+ in the same way Super has Universal+, that is just their power ceiling. There is no one above Multiversal+ in Heros, the same way there is no one above Universal in Super


----------



## Masterblack06 (Mar 22, 2018)

Until that CGR series comes out and he tells us how he killed the LT, in base, thanos gets bootyblasted


----------



## strongarm85 (Mar 22, 2018)

WorldsStrongest said:


> Demigra is also supposedly capable of bending all of space and time which is multiversal...



I don't understand what you mean here. Affecting all of space and time is generally a universal feat unless he's doing it to multiple universes at once.


----------



## Cain1234 (Mar 22, 2018)

strongarm85 said:


> I don't understand what you mean here. Affecting all of space and time is generally a universal feat unless he's doing it to multiple universes at once.




Multiple Timelines containing multiple Universal Sized Spaces.


The number of Timeline that exists in the Xenoverse is infinite.


Hero's takes place even further beyond.

In a quasi meta world closer to the real world but also connected to the the Dragon Ball world.


----------



## Blakk Jakk (Mar 22, 2018)

Cain1234 said:


> The number of Timeline that exists in the Xenoverse is infinite.


You got a video of that or knew that was said in the game?

Genuinely curious


----------



## Cain1234 (Mar 22, 2018)

Imakarum Mirabilis said:


> You got a video of that or knew that was said in the game?
> 
> Genuinely curious




Infinite History DLC definitely seems to imply so, especially since Fu so casually changes the entire Xenoverse but replacing the Supreme Kai of Time from Chronoa to Demigra in the first few minute of the DLC and then absorbed the energy of that entire world to do whatever he wants.

 It is hinted that he make random interactions possible like Time Patroller Mentor Ginyu Vs Goku Black  or Ssjb Goku vs ssj4 Goku as such each playthrough of each Xeno patroller is unique and an individual timeline.


So to summarize there is a potentially infinite number of timelines, realistically there is as many timelines as the number of people who bought and played Xenoverse and the countless times peolpe made a playthrough online. Since it is a shared Universe with both single and multiplayer elements.


----------



## Kurou (Mar 22, 2018)

Imakarum Mirabilis said:


> You got a video of that or knew that was said in the game?
> 
> Genuinely curious




yeah

iirc they said ot in the first game when they were explaining what time patrollers do


----------



## Orochibuto (Mar 22, 2018)

Cain1234 said:


> Only Gokus above Universal are the Xenoverse and Hero's character.
> 
> Who are high tier Multiversal.
> 
> ...



What?! 

Excuse me?

Wow, sounds like flatout taken from fanfiction.



Cain1234 said:


> the same way there is no one above Universal in Super



Zeno?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Mar 22, 2018)

Bitch Thanos got enough Hax to still Bitch slap Goku without the IG.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Mar 22, 2018)

Xenoverse? Man how low the OBD fallen


----------



## Blakk Jakk (Mar 22, 2018)

Huey Freeman said:


> Xenoverse? Man how low the OBD fallen


You know that’s a video game right


----------



## Huey Freeman (Mar 22, 2018)

Imakarum Mirabilis said:


> You know that’s a video game right


Doesn’t change anything


----------



## Claudio Swiss (Mar 22, 2018)

Regardless base thanos get his ass kicked 
IG thanos destroys him

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Blakk Jakk (Mar 22, 2018)

Huey Freeman said:


> Doesn’t change anything


When Xenoverse introduces multiversal characters? It does

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## OneSimpleAnime (Mar 22, 2018)

Imakarum Mirabilis said:


> When Xenoverse introduces multiversal characters? It does


Hes just salty that base Thanos gets Dragon Fisted

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Blakk Jakk (Mar 22, 2018)

OneSimpleAnime said:


> Hes just salty that base Thanos gets Dragon Fisted


Can’t compete with the DAN DAN

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Huey Freeman (Mar 22, 2018)

I’d imagine it took you scrubs 15 years jerking off to make this thread and Goku still only wins over the weakest version of Thanos


----------



## Blakk Jakk (Mar 22, 2018)

Huey Freeman said:


> I’d imagine it took you scrubs 15 years jerking off to make this thread and Goku still only wins over the weakest version of Thanos


You're saltier than my margarita. It’s okay, Goku beats Thanos and the MCU is dunking on the DCEU

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Mar 22, 2018)

people are vastly, vastly overrating Goku and Underrating Top tier Skyfathers. Thanos was wading through blasts from Odin at his best and was counteracting reality warps by abstracts multiple power ups ago...reacting to blitzes from characters billions of times the speed of light and very nearly overwhelming Galactus in a telepathic contest.

This is getting out of hand,.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Mar 23, 2018)

who's even using Xenoverse here?

why's Huey-koon bitching over nothing?

just

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Cain1234 (Mar 23, 2018)

Orochibuto said:


> What?!
> 
> Excuse me?
> 
> Wow, sounds like flatout taken from fanfiction.



It kinda dose, but remember Toyotaro started his DB career with a fanfic. Before doing the Heroes manga.





> Zeno?




Zeno and the Angels are the only ones. And that is just multiple Universes across shared Space not throughout an infinite number of possible timelines.


----------



## Juub (Mar 23, 2018)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> people are vastly, vastly overrating Goku and Underrating Top tier Skyfathers. Thanos was wading through blasts from Odin at his best and was counteracting reality warps by abstracts multiple power ups ago...reacting to blitzes from characters billions of times the speed of light and very nearly overwhelming Galactus in a telepathic contest.
> 
> This is getting out of hand,.


That's nice and all but Goku is something like quadrillions of time FTL so billions of times doesn't cut it.

Now DB characters also have resistance to soul destruction.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Blakk Jakk (Mar 23, 2018)

Juub said:


> That's nice and all but Goku is something like quadrillions of time FTL so billions of times doesn't cut it.
> 
> Now DB characters also have resistance to soul destruction.


...

Where’d you get that from?

Thanos has kept up with Heralds before and bitchslapped them around.

Billions is hilariously low for them


----------



## Juub (Mar 23, 2018)

Imakarum Mirabilis said:


> ...
> 
> Where’d you get that from?
> 
> ...





The Immortal WatchDog said:


> people are vastly, vastly overrating Goku and Underrating Top tier Skyfathers. Thanos was wading through blasts from Odin at his best and was counteracting reality warps by abstracts multiple power ups ago...*reacting to blitzes from characters billions of times the speed of light* and very nearly overwhelming Galactus in a telepathic contest.
> 
> This is getting out of hand,.


----------



## twirdman (Mar 23, 2018)

Imakarum Mirabilis said:


> ...
> 
> Where’d you get that from?
> 
> ...



Even if we scale him to some of the fastest feats in Marvel he'd only likely be in the mid trillions.  DBS is in the quadrillions.  Goku is simply faster.


----------



## Blakk Jakk (Mar 23, 2018)

twirdman said:


> Even if we scale him to some of the fastest feats in Marvel he'd only likely be in the mid trillions.  DBS is in the quadrillions.  Goku is simply faster.


Considering that Surfer and other Heralds have casually travelled across the universe in seconds?

I’m really doubting that they’re that slow in comparison to DBS.

And that’s just Heralds, we haven’t even gotten to how crazy Odin could get in speed.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Huey Freeman (Mar 23, 2018)

DBs  quadrillions

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Worldbreaker (Mar 23, 2018)

I do think Thanos should be able to react to Goku because of his past encounters with heralds but that won't help him, the moment he blocks a punch from Goku, it's going to be like a simple man trying to block a bullet train


----------



## Blakk Jakk (Mar 23, 2018)

Worldbreaker said:


> I do think Thanos should be able to react to Goku because of his past encounters with heralds but that won't help him, the moment he blocks a punch from Goku, it's going to be like a simple man trying to block a bullet train


He doesn’t need to fight directly. I think he could sense Goku’s power and know that a head on collision isn’t a smart call.

There’s always mindfuck and other abilities he’s got.


----------



## Juub (Mar 23, 2018)

Huey Freeman said:


> DBs  quadrillions


Where have you been the past 2 years?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Blakk Jakk (Mar 23, 2018)

Juub said:


> Where have you been the past 2 years?


It’s Danger Dong. The guy’s got a hate boner for Dragon Ball and wanks comics, especially DC Comics, so don’t mind him.


----------



## Masterblack06 (Mar 23, 2018)

Like i said earlier. this could change depending on what CGR tells us in his series about thanos and his shenanigans


----------



## Worldbreaker (Mar 23, 2018)

Imakarum Mirabilis said:


> He doesn’t need to fight directly. I think he could sense Goku’s power and know that a head on collision isn’t a smart call.
> 
> There’s always mindfuck and other abilities he’s got.



Thanos is WAY overconfident, remember that this is the guy who stood infront of God Doom in his base form and said that was enough to fight him before getting his ass fatality


----------



## Huey Freeman (Mar 23, 2018)

Juub said:


> Where have you been the past 2 years?


Obvious not around to mock your horrible butchering not physics to get that figure


----------



## Juub (Mar 23, 2018)

Huey Freeman said:


> Obvious not around to mock your horrible butchering not physics to get that figure


The only butchering being done is your grammar. I had to read that shit three times to make sense of it.

I'm also not the one who made the calc so fuck off.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Mar 24, 2018)

Imakarum Mirabilis said:


> ...
> 
> Where’d you get that from?
> 
> ...



It's Juub, he'll do anything to defend DBZ, guy was one of the MFG brigade.





Imakarum Mirabilis said:


> Considering that Surfer and other Heralds have casually travelled across the universe in seconds?
> 
> I’m really doubting that they’re that slow in comparison to DBS.
> 
> And that’s just Heralds, we haven’t even gotten to how crazy Odin could get in speed.



Thanos has also kept up with people who can blitz the shit out of Heralds...in other words the idea that anyone in DBS can blitz him is stupid.



twirdman said:


> Even if we scale him to some of the fastest feats in Marvel he'd only likely be in the mid trillions.  DBS is in the quadrillions.  Goku is simply faster.



No



Worldbreaker said:


> I do think Thanos should be able to react to Goku because of his past encounters with heralds but that won't help him, the moment he blocks a punch from Goku, it's going to be like a simple man trying to block a bullet train



Yes because a guy who can handle abuse from cosmic abstracts and skyfather's is going to be unable to handle a  shot from a Saiyan..even with these...potentially inflated figures for dbs...

edit...god damnit, you guys have shit the bed so hard you put me on the same side as Huey Freeman

Reactions: Informative 3


----------



## Blakk Jakk (Mar 24, 2018)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> Thanos has also kept up with people who can blitz the shit out of Heralds...in other words the idea that anyone in DBS can blitz him is stupid.


There’s some old ass Golden Age Venus comics I believe where Venus travelled to the other side of the universe instantly or something akin to that.

And it’s no doubt still canon. I have trouble believing Thanos should be any slower than she is.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Mar 24, 2018)

Imakarum Mirabilis said:


> There’s some old ass Golden Age Venus comics I believe where Venus travelled to the other side of the universe instantly or something akin to that.
> 
> And it’s no doubt still canon. I have trouble believing Thanos should be any slower than she is.



Thanos was able to react to the runner of all people so I've got no trouble believing the dude can simply turn Goku's brain off the moment the bell rings. Unless anyone wants to claim Goku's got better telepathic resistance than Galactus...who could telepathically hurl galaxies across time and space while dying


----------



## Blakk Jakk (Mar 24, 2018)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> Thanos was able to react to the runner of all people so I've got no trouble believing the dude can simply turn Goku's brain off the moment the bell rings. Unless anyone wants to claim Goku's got better telepathic resistance than Galactus...who could telepathically hurl galaxies across time and space while dying


Keeping up with The Runner? Well now I’m convinced Thanos has the speed advantage 

Looks like Goku isn’t hitting him even if he might have a strength advantage.

Not that it matters, Thanos still has his broken ass mindfuck.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Mar 24, 2018)

Imakarum Mirabilis said:


> Keeping up with The Runner? Well now I’m convinced Thanos has the speed advantage
> 
> Looks like Goku isn’t hitting him even if he might have a strength advantage.
> 
> Not that it matters, Thanos still has his broken ass mindfuck.



Thanos felt Runner could have possibly eventually bested him, but he still shrugged off the dudes best and conned him out of an infinity gem and even if Goku does have the strength to overcome him (a thing I actually doubt given Thanos' better soak and durability and offensive feats), dudes got mind fuckery, transmutation abilities and the power to make Odin at his peak when he was fucking blinding Watchers across the multiverse and slugging it out with Conan's Set (a thing even the god damn Vishanti couldn't do) put some effort into countering.

Guys like the worse possible person to put Goku against Besides Jesus tier GL's its one of those "anything you can do, I can do better plus ten other things"

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Juub (Mar 24, 2018)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> It's Juub, he'll do anything to defend DBZ, guy was one of the MFG brigade.


I don’t even know what the MFG Brigade is.


----------



## Lind (Mar 24, 2018)

Honestly, goku will probably break his limits and reach a new state during the fight with thanos. That's if thanos lets him keep healing. 

Scenario 1, will be a hard one I would say it can go both ways.

Scenario 2, is just a waste of time. Thanos is a god at this point. By God, I mean the literal version. He wins against the entire DBS verse, let alone goku.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Mar 24, 2018)

Juub said:


> I don’t even know what the MFG Brigade is.


of course not.



Lind said:


> Honestly, goku will probably break his limits and reach a new state during the fight with thanos. That's if thanos lets him keep healing.



So fanfiction is now...acceptable in debates?



Lind said:


> Scenario 1, will be a hard one I would say it can go both ways.
> .



Thanos shuts his brain off, then pulls his spine out and howls like a Predator.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Juub (Mar 24, 2018)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> of course not.
> 
> 
> 
> So fanfiction is now...acceptable in debates?


All you’ve been doing is stating Goku can’t win just cause. You’ve always been a downplayer and a hater so not really surprised.

What are the figures for Thanos best speed and DC feats? Pull them out and if they are equal or higher than Goku he wins, simple as that.

Denying is nice and all but you need to make more of an argument than lolnope.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Lind (Mar 24, 2018)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> So fanfiction is now...acceptable in debates?


Goku has always been known to break his limits when facing stronger opponents, how is that fanfiction?


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Mar 24, 2018)

Lind said:


> Goku has always been known to break his limits when facing stronger opponents, how is that fanfiction?



Because you're ascribing him a new state and power up that doesn't exist in canon?

Why is that so hard to grasp?


Juub said:


> All you’ve been doing is stating Goku can’t win just cause. You’ve always been a downplayer and a hater so not really surprised..



Yes, that's totally what it is, big bad IWD come to ruin another DBZ fans party...as opposed to pointing out how misinformed and overeager the other side is.

you were tired ten years ago when you had Tyrant and half the staff to protect you and insulate you, you're just boring now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## John Wayne (Mar 24, 2018)

Thanos can take repeated Universal+ punches to his face?

Not saying Goku would win just wondering.


----------



## Juub (Mar 24, 2018)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> Because you're ascribing him a new state and power up that doesn't exist in canon?
> 
> Why is that so hard to grasp?
> 
> ...


Here is the speed calc



Tyrant protect me? 10 years ago? I joined here in 2011 lol.


----------



## Blakk Jakk (Mar 24, 2018)

John Wayne said:


> Thanos can take repeated Universal+ punches to his face?
> 
> Not saying Goku would win just wondering.


Fighting with the likes of Odin and Set seems like it to me.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Mar 24, 2018)

John Wayne said:


> Thanos can take repeated Universal+ punches to his face?
> 
> Not saying Goku would win just wondering.



I mean, he's directly countered having multiversal abstracts literally fuck with his body by raping space and time around it, by hollowing him out, by reducing his atomic structure to complete motionlessness and stuff...that's a good deal worse than even a "universe busting" punch to the jaw.



Juub said:


> Here is the speed calc
> 
> 
> 
> Tyrant protect me? 10 years ago? I joined here in 2011 lol.



mhmm MFG.

Also, no idea who that is, calcs high end, typical for a dragon ball fan though.



Imakarum Mirabilis said:


> Fighting with the likes of Odin and Set seems like it to me.



And the cosmic abstracts of order and chaos existence raping him

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Juub (Mar 24, 2018)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> I mean, he's directly countered having multiversal abstracts literally fuck with his body by raping space and time around it, by hollowing him out, by reducing his atomic structure to complete motionlessness and stuff...that's a good deal worse than even a "universe busting" punch to the jaw.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It builds off @God Movement calc which also had them in the quadrillions.

Yeah MFG was a forum but there was no such thing as the MFG Brigade. And I actually often butted heads with Tyrant. I was a mod there for a time too.



Imakarum Mirabilis said:


> Fighting with the likes of Odin and Set seems like it to me.


Don't know much about Odin but he's listed as Multi-Galaxy to possibly Universal on our Wiki. On VSBattles he is listed as Multi-Galaxy in terms of DC.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Mar 24, 2018)

Juub said:


> It builds off @God Movement calc which also had them in the quadrillions.]



and my response to that is "even if that's true and I really don't know if it is given the reasoning behind the entire dbz and dbs reexamination was a knee jerk response to a mental breakdown Endless Mike had, its still not enough against guys like this"



Juub said:


> Yeah MFG was a forum but there was no such thing as the MFG Brigade. And I actually often butted heads with Tyrant. I was a mod there for a time too.



you're being rather obtuse now and on purpose "MFG brigade" being a mocking reference to dbz fans who came from there, who were basically a step above phenom and his ilk and just because you clashed with the guy who coinvented the "omnipotent busting Goku" comment...doesn't make you innocent my friend.

It does mean you have some standards though, will give you that at least!


----------



## Blakk Jakk (Mar 24, 2018)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> the guy who coinvented the "omnipotent busting Goku" comment


That’s giving me nostalgia for MVC and their casual omniverse busting Broly

I miss MVC

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Juub (Mar 24, 2018)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> and my response to that is "even if that's true and I really don't know if it is given the reasoning behind the entire dbz and dbs reexamination was a knee jerk response to a mental breakdown Endless Mike had, its still not enough against guys like this"


What are the numbers for Thanos' speed feats?



> you're being rather obtuse now and on purpose "MFG brigade" being a mocking reference to dbz fans who came from there, who were basically a step above phenom and his ilk and just because you clashed with the guy who coinvented the "omnipotent busting Goku" comment...doesn't make you innocent my friend.
> 
> It does mean you have some standards though, will give you that at least!


I wasn't even part of that group though. Tyrant was the one who was originally from MFG, discovered this site and came back and clashed with us. After that a few dudes left(can't remember who but I think cableguy was one of them). You guys also had Malus Darkblade and another troll(his name escapes me) join MFG. I do remember the numerous clashes you guys had and I do remember disagreeing with you a myriad of times but I was never part of the DBZ is Universal, MFTL gang. I think most guys from the OBD are assholes anyway, this includes our members who left to join here.


----------



## Lind (Mar 24, 2018)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> Because you're ascribing him a new state and power up that doesn't exist in canon?
> 
> Why is that so hard to grasp?


Assuming he gets a new state but not applying it to any of the scenarios I mentioned is different. If I said he would gain a new state and beat thanos, then your argument applies, but since I did not it is superfluous.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Mar 24, 2018)

Imakarum Mirabilis said:


> That’s giving me nostalgia for MVC and their casual omniverse busting Broly
> 
> I miss MVC



I miss the time they crashed a funeral thread to debate Goku vs Superman




Juub said:


> What are the numbers for Thanos' speed feats?]



reacting to the Runner, reacting to multiple Heralds, not being blitzed to ruination by people like Odin, Galactus and so on...


Juub said:


> I wasn't even part of that group though. Tyrant was the one who was originally from MFG, discovered this site and came back and clashed with us. After that a few dudes left(can't remember who but I think cableguy was one of them). You guys also had Malus Darkblade and another troll(his name escapes me) join MFG. I do remember the numerous clashes you guys had and I do remember disagreeing with you a myriad of times but I was never part of the DBZ is Universal, MFTL gang. I think most guys from the OBD are assholes anyway, this includes our members who left to join here.



We rarely debated, you probably got into it more with Maulaus Darkblade, the one gigantic ass shitstorm the two of us had together was a Kid Buu vs Odin thread, that, that dude what had a crazy Vegan wife crashed claiming Itachi could negate reality warping with his stupid mirror 


So my memories of you come from watching the threads you were in, we never really got to have a proper debate or resolution to the above mentioned one. It'll go down like the Debate EM and I could have had that everyone apparently thought was a dream match.

I'll admit freely though, you weren't the worse dude there...


----------



## Worldbreaker (Mar 24, 2018)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> Yes because a guy who can handle abuse from cosmic abstracts and skyfather's is going to be unable to handle a  shot from a Saiyan..even with these...potentially inflated figures for dbs...



The only time when I have seen him handling that was when he had some amp like the CC, IG or the HoU, unless you want to talk when he fought Maker, a win that was very controversial and an outlier, seeing how Thanos has been either defeated or shown to be weaker than characters like Galactus, Tyrant, Odin, and Ego, all characters that Goku has similar or even superior firepower. The way you dismiss a character based on your bias doesn't really change the fact how strong the character is.

Reactions: Winner 2 | Disagree 1


----------



## Juub (Mar 24, 2018)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> I miss the time they crashed a funeral thread to debate Goku vs Superman
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah these were the times. Do you remember Final Ultima? This dude argued for like 10 pages Cell could destroy the solar system which wasn't even the issue. The issue was he was arguing Cell could produce a beam large enough to engulf the entirety of the solar system. We tried to tell him only the resulting explosion could do and a Kamehameha this large would be impossible but he kept being a brick wall and a massive troll. This guy used to give us fits with crazy wanks.

When Popo trained Goku after he reached the tower, he metaphorically said Goku needed to be faster than lightning and this wanker proceeded to say Kid Goku was faster than lightning then. We almost lost it when we attempted to explain it was a metaphor and not to be taken at face value but he wouldn't have it. Then when we showed him Goku's speed feat on the Snake Way wasn't consistent with lightning speed, he simply stonewalled everyone.

As for Thanos do we have calcs of people like Odin? Been looking around but haven't found anything. If we could get at least a general idea of where his speed is then we could compare it to Goku's.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Mar 24, 2018)

Juub said:


> What are the numbers for Thanos' speed feats?



about 48 quadrillion times FTL powerscaling from Thor's prayer answering feat

he can react to that kind of thing anyway

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Juub (Mar 24, 2018)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> about 48 quadrillion times FTL powerscaling from Thor's prayer answering feat
> 
> he can react to that kind of thing anyway


Should be plenty to deal with Goku then.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Mar 24, 2018)

Worldbreaker said:


> The only time when I have seen him handling that was when he had some amp like the CC, IG or the HoU,



and you'd be entirely wrong.



Worldbreaker said:


> unless you want to talk when he fought Maker, a win that was very controversial and an outlier, seeing how Thanos has been either defeated or shown to be weaker than characters like Galactus, Tyrant, Odin, and Ego, all characters that Goku has similar or even superior firepower. The way you dismiss a character based on your bias doesn't really change the fact how strong the character is.



> babbles about biased

> tries to SMvsFL Thanos's feats

oh and by the way I'm a Dragon Ball fan, got started on the Dragon Ball side, Raigen effect is a thing though.





Juub said:


> Yeah these were the times. Do you remember Final Ultima? This dude argued for like 10 pages Cell could destroy the solar system which wasn't even the issue. The issue was he was arguing Cell could produce a beam large enough to engulf the entirety of the solar system. We tried to tell him only the resulting explosion could do and a Kamehameha this large would be impossible but he kept being a brick wall and a massive troll. This guy used to give us fits with crazy wanks.



For some reason I that Burning Vegeta had been the one to make that claim, but man Final Ultimate rings a bell. I certainly remember that debate, the only time Internet, Maulus and Tyrant were on the same side and I think even Niku and I joined in...jeez.




Juub said:


> When Popo trained Goku after he reached the tower, he metaphorically said Goku needed to be faster than lightning and this wanker proceeded to say Kid Goku was faster than lightning then. We almost lost it when we attempted to explain it was a metaphor and not to be taken at face value but he wouldn't have it. Then when we showed him Goku's speed feat on the Snake Way wasn't consistent with lightning speed, he simply stonewalled everyone.
> .



The one I remember was Burning Vegeta arguing the emotional state of characters didn't matter, that all spoken word ever was totally valid...was that in the lightning debate too?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Mar 24, 2018)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> > babbles about biased
> 
> > tries to SMvsFL Thanos's feats
> 
> oh and by the way I'm a Dragon Ball fan, got started on the Dragon Ball side, Raigen effect is a thing though.


Then why aren't you addressing the feats that were achieved in Dragon Ball Super, instead constantly downplaying them? You give Thanos an outlier feat to put 'dragon ball fans' in their place while downplaying every feat they have here. You act like Heralds could defeat the current lineup. Do you even keep up with the Dragon Ball Super feats thread to keep up to date, since you're acting like we're still in Z levels of power.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Mar 24, 2018)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Then why aren't you addressing the feats that were achieved in Dragon Ball Super, instead constantly downplaying them?



I'm addressing them just fine, acknowledging them even, you're missing the theme of my entire argument though which is "We as a forum have erred, we as a forum have entered into this for shaudenfraude and created a monster...we as a forum gave the enemy an inch and they damn near took the entire board" Also "EM's still a doofus for losing his shit the way he did but that doesn't entirely justify the last five years"


----------



## Worldbreaker (Mar 24, 2018)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> > babbles about biased
> 
> > tries to SMvsFL Thanos's feats
> 
> oh and by the way I'm a Dragon Ball fan, got started on the Dragon Ball side, Raigen effect is a thing though.



How are you comparing Thanos losing or being shown to be weaker than the Big G, Odin, and so on to FL getting his ass handle by SM? LMAO

You can be bias over one show you like over the other lol


----------



## Blakk Jakk (Mar 24, 2018)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> You act like Heralds could defeat the current lineup.


Except they could? We had a Surfer vs Hit thread months ago and Surfer’s speed and hax gave him the victory there.

Dragon Ball’s lack of hax and hax resistances hurt their chances at beating a good chunk of the Heralds.

Shut up about Marvel and comics in general.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Juub (Mar 24, 2018)

What happened with Endless Mike?


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Mar 24, 2018)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> I'm addressing them just fine, acknowledging them even, you're missing the theme of my entire argument though which is "We as a forum have erred, we as a forum have entered into this for shaudenfraude and created a monster...we as a forum gave the enemy an inch and they damn near took the entire board" Also "EM's still a doofus for losing his shit the way he did but that doesn't entirely justify the last five years"


I saw your posts though, you haven't addressed or acknowledged them. I mean...Thanos has taken punches from a guy who can destroy a universe _in four punches_. There's a feat in Marvel which equaled that, right? I'd like to see a scan.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Mar 24, 2018)

Worldbreaker said:


> How are you comparing Thanos losing or being shown to be weaker than the Big G, Odin, and so on to FL getting his ass handle by SM? LMAO
> 
> You can be bias over one show you like over the other lol



Wait are you implying I think Thanos is above Big G and Odin? Because good lord you're outright inventing shit to justify your nonsense claim against me and soothe your saltiness.



SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> I saw your posts though, you haven't addressed or acknowledged them. I mean...Thanos has taken punches from a guy who can destroy a universe _in four punches_. There's a feat in Marvel which equaled that, right? I'd like to see a scan.



so that's a yes you feel Goku can out put the kind of damage an abstract can?


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Mar 24, 2018)

Imakarum Mirabilis said:


> Except they could? We had a Surfer vs Hit thread months ago and Surfer’s speed and hax gave him the victory there.
> 
> Dragon Ball’s lack of hax and hax resistances hurt their chances at beating a good chunk of the Heralds.
> 
> Shut up about Marvel and comics in general.


There were whole arguments in the Super Feats thread that 'enough ki negates hax', Imakarum Mirabilis.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Mar 24, 2018)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> so that's a yes you feel Goku can out put the kind of damage an abstract can?


Abstracts are of course above Goku and DB in general, but it doesn't change the fact we have feats of 'these guys can destroy universes by merely hitting them very hard' now.


----------



## Blakk Jakk (Mar 24, 2018)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> There were whole arguments in the Super Feats thread that 'enough ki negates hax', Imakarum Mirabilis.


And that’s fucking horseshit.

Sorry but unless you wanna say that DB can resist Saint Seiya or SMT level hax, they’re going to get fucked over by Herald level hax.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 2


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Mar 24, 2018)

Imakarum Mirabilis said:


> And that’s fucking horseshit.
> 
> Sorry but unless you wanna say that DB can resist Saint Seiya or SMT level hax, they’re going to get fucked over by Herald level hax.


DB is under Saint Seiya and SMT, I'm just sayign the arguments that were there before man. DUe to Goku resisting the Time Freeze hax Hit used with Ki alone.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Mar 24, 2018)

Juub said:


> What happened with Endless Mike?



He basically handled the Bardock flick and battle of the gods very poorly, went on a "We need to be raided by Phenom so you people see what it means to deal with DBZ fans" type tirade and yeah...it just...created an entire cultural shift in the OBD I felt...was ultimately going to be damaging to it.




SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> There were whole arguments in the Super Feats thread that 'enough ki negates hax', Imakarum Mirabilis.



which would be..abject bullshit.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Blakk Jakk (Mar 24, 2018)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> DB is under Saint Seiya and SMT, I'm just sayign the arguments that were there before man. DUe to Goku resisting the Time Freeze hax Hit used with Ki alone.


Hax is not related to firepower or strength.

In Saint Seiya, Hypnos, despite being hilariously weaker than Zeus, managed to put him to sleep during the Trojan War.

OBD operates on something like this. You can be multiverse level and still get fucked over by hax.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Mar 24, 2018)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> which would be..abject bullshit.


...and why? We see that repeatedly demonstrated within the series when we went over the feats in the episodes of Super.


----------



## Worldbreaker (Mar 24, 2018)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> Wait are you implying I think Thanos is above Big G and Odin? Because good lord you're outright inventing shit to justify your nonsense claim against me and soothe your saltiness.



Dude I clearly wrote that these guys are shown to be stronger than Thanos, I have no idea where you got me saying that Thanos is stronger than them lol


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Mar 24, 2018)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> ...and why? We see that repeatedly demonstrated within the series when we went over the feats in the episodes of Super.



Because you're assuming that marvel hax works on fucking Shounen logic? More specifically the way dbz hax does and barring one really unique exception (The Hulk) it does not...and so claiming he can just power up through a fucking reality erasure by say..Darkseid or having his insides teleported out of his torso by Hal Jordan is...uhh garbage?

Yeah that's a valid word.

Goku isn't fucking Popeye dude



Worldbreaker said:


> Dude I clearly wrote that these guys are shown to be stronger than Thanos, I have no idea where you got me saying that Thanos is stronger than them lol


...yeah you...don't know how to read

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lordragoon (Mar 24, 2018)

No one beside wankers would put goku above abstracts. That just stupid. Goku and other top tiers dbs super characters can beat sky father level characters due to destructive capabilities and raw speed. Goku and other dbs character can resist certain hax if they have the feats to back it up like Jiren over coming time stop, vegeta resisting absolute zero and soul destruction resistance due to resting hakai ect. DBS still lake mind rape resistance and reality warping since they show zero resistance to it.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Mar 24, 2018)

I'm going to dispute Goku and other DBS top tiers besting Odin, SHAZAM and say the Hyborian Set (granted he's less a skyfather and closer to an abstract) and possibly even Seth too.

When you really dip into the insane shit they've done guys like classic Strange and Rockstar Kent Nelson Fate would probably also floor them, for different reasons.

edit in Strange's case its less his speed and more his auto defenses being completely stupidly powerful and Nelson was making silver age Kryptonians gawk in sheer terror and beating the shit out of beings in the fourth dimension.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Worldbreaker (Mar 24, 2018)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> ...yeah you...don't know how to read



Then what was the SMvsFL comment about? because it's either one of 2, you think Thanos beating Maker is legit or that Thanos is jobbing to the other guys


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Mar 24, 2018)

Worldbreaker said:


> Then what was the SMvsFL comment about? because it's either one of 2, you think Thanos beating Maker is legit or that Thanos is jobbing to the other guys



..so you've basically missed my entire fucking point? lovely..

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mabel Gleeful (Mar 24, 2018)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> DB is under Saint Seiya and SMT, I'm just sayign the arguments that were there before man. DUe to Goku resisting the Time Freeze hax Hit used with Ki alone.


Yes, but that would only apply to time freeze. It doesn't apply to transmutation, reality warping, mind control, soul manipulation and other esoteric powers shown in Marvel and other fiction.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Adamant soul (Mar 24, 2018)

Higher ki doesn't negate hax, Roshi would have been able to Mafuba Frost if he had enough energy left. Blue Goku couldn't do anything about Hit's hax in their rematch until he physically broke into Hit's dimension. Even Jiren was effected by Hit's hax momentarily. The only thing we've seen DBS characters actually resist is soul-destroying hax and ONE instance of time-skip not working (didn't stop him from abusing it later in the same fight).

They've made improvements but DB hax and resistance is still fucking abysmal compared to other heavy hitter fictions.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Cain1234 (Mar 24, 2018)

Mabel Gleeful said:


> Yes, but that would only apply to time freeze.



Nope, Whis directly stated that any unique ability. Not just time manipulation why are you saying it was just time stop, when Whis talks about the broad catagory of all unique powers.





> It doesn't apply to transmutation,



Trunks already resisted that with just his aura,  not to mention what you are implying is Monster Carrot can turn anyone into a carrot by touching them because of lol Hax.




> reality warping



You mean resisting the will of wish granting Dragon God's.
What more reality warping do you want when the plot device the series is named after follows the rule of greater Ki and Will > special powers, including the ability to alter reality, create, destroy and manupulate all typers matter, energy, space and time.




> mind control



Hasn't really been shown to be effective at all to Goku in the past, and has outright stated immunity to it in the Video Games after absorbing God Ki.




> soul manipulation



Has already resisted Hakai in base form. Is much stronger than Golden Frieza who resisted an infinite sized Universe destroying Hakai.




> and other esoteric powers shown in Marvel and other fiction.



You should specify them rather than just labeling it as esoteric powers. Considering 'esoteric powers' litterally fall under the bracket of unique abilities.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Mar 24, 2018)

And here we have it, the claim that DBS characters are going to just no sell non chi based reality and soul hax based entirely on ABC logic without any sort of foundation up too and including telepathetic assault from fuckers who can throw galaxies around while dying (galactus) to universe destroying shit.

Z senshi VS the fury of MJJ or Marvel's Unicron is gonna be coming up real quick

Reactions: Funny 3 | Winner 1


----------



## OneSimpleAnime (Mar 24, 2018)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> And here we have it, the claim that DBS characters are going to just no sell non chi based reality and soul hax based entirely on ABC logic without any sort of foundation up too and including telepathetic assault from fuckers who can throw galaxies around while dying (galactus) to universe destroying shit.
> 
> Z senshi VS the fury of MJJ or Marvel's Unicron is gonna be coming up real quick


DBS vs Xenogears/Saga soon


----------



## TYPE-Rey (Mar 24, 2018)

I've said it before and i'll say it again. Those fuckers won't stop untill they wank-carry  DB to be strongest fiction in history of the universe,multiverse and megaverse . Cain already made it his day job.
This is fucking cancer.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Mabel Gleeful (Mar 24, 2018)

Cain1234 said:


> Nope, Whis directly stated that any unique ability. Not just time manipulation why are you saying it was just time stop, when Whis talks about the broad catagory of all unique powers.




This is a forced interpretation, it would only apply to the DBS manga version, and it's a no limits fallacy anyway. 





Cain1234 said:


> Trunks already resisted that with just his aura,  not to mention what you are implying is Monster Carrot can turn anyone into a carrot by touching them because of lol Hax.



Not all powers work on a powerscaling logic so that would only apply to Trunks. Not everyone has IT, telepathy or Dabura and Buu's ability of transmutation despite getting stronger than characters with these powers. Also, there are stronger forms of transmutation than the basic one used by Dabura anyway, which is the one resisted by Trunks. 





Cain1234 said:


> You mean resisting the will of wish granting Dragon God's.
> What more reality warping do you want when the plot device the series is named after follows the rule of greater Ki and Will > special powers, including the ability to alter reality, create, destroy and manupulate all typers matter, energy, space and time.



Even this rule is inconsistent since Shenlong can revive or restore the ki of people far stronger than him. Nor has any reality warping directed towards the cast ever been wished. That, and Shenlong operates under a similar logic to Jaffar from Disney's Aladdin, who despite being the most powerful genie in the world, still couldn't kill mortals weaker than him. Doesn't mean said mortals themselves were the ones resisting his powers. Same thing with Shenlong and the rule that he can't do certain things to people stronger than him. 





Cain1234 said:


> Hasn't really been shown to be effective at all to Goku in the past, and has outright stated immunity to it in the Video Games after absorbing God Ki.



See with Trunks above, and there are forms of mind control far more powerful than what we see in DB. Roshi's hypnosis or Babidi's Majin control pale in comparison to the stuff Marvel's mind controllers like Jean Grey do. 






Cain1234 said:


> Has already resisted Hakai in base form. Is much stronger than Golden Frieza who resisted an infinite sized Universe destroying Hakai.



Notice I didn't say soul destruction, I said soul manipulation, which is a different, if related, ability. No DB character has shown resistance to getting their soul ripped from their bodies, for instance. In fact, seeing how Shenlong or even freaking Uranai Baba can revive them, which needs soul manipulation, it is clear they don't have immunity to getting their soul controlled in one form or another. 






Cain1234 said:


> You should specify them rather than just labeling it as esoteric powers. Considering 'esoteric powers' litterally fall under the bracket of unique abilities.



No, that's just your forced interpretation of Whis's words and it would be a no limits fallacy anyway.


----------



## Soca (Mar 24, 2018)

TYPE-Rey said:


> I've said it before and i'll say it again. Those fuckers won't stop untill they wank-carry  DB to be strongest fiction in history of the universe,multiverse and megaverse . Cain already made it his day job.
> This is fucking cancer.


and with this I'll just ahead and remind cats to please keep the discussion civil. 

Thank you.


----------



## Cain1234 (Mar 24, 2018)

Mabel Gleeful said:


> This is a forced interpretation, it would only apply to the DBS manga version, and it's a *no limits fallacy* anyway.



This itself if fallacious, seeing as your the one who is trying to apply a self-made limit to how manga DBS works.



> Not all powers work on a powerscaling logic so that would only apply to Trunks. Not everyone has IT, telepathy or Dabura and Buu's ability of transmutation despite getting stronger than characters with these powers. Also, there are stronger forms of transmutation than the basic one used by Dabura anyway, which is the one resisted by Trunks.



Those that DO have transmutation have shown the same weakness. You can't effectively transmute someone stronger that you. Transmutation is not really anymore special, its basically forcing someone's subatomic particles to act according to what the transmutaion user wants. It can be resisted with a sufficient Ki aura.




> Even this rule is inconsistent since Shenlong can revive or restore the ki of people far stronger than him.



No he can't move some one who is stronger than him and more importantly dosen't want to be revived, as shown by when they tried to bring Goku back after Frieza. Healing someone is not the same as killing someone, most of the time if you direct your will to kill someone, the other person will resist it.




> Nor has any reality warping directed towards the cast ever been wished. That, and Shenlong operates under a similar logic to Jaffar from Disney's Aladdin, who despite being the most powerful genie in the world, still couldn't kill mortals weaker than him. Doesn't mean said mortals themselves were the ones resisting his powers. Same thing with Shenlong and the rule that he can't do certain things to people stronger than him.



No, Shenron operate on pure reality altering magic. Stronger people can resist his power. Similarly Stronger Dragons like Super Shenron can effect stronger people.




> See with Trunks above, and there are forms of mind control far more powerful than what we see in DB. Roshi's hypnosis or Babidi's Majin control pale in comparison to the stuff Marvel's mind controllers like Jean Grey do.




How do you objectively define which arbitrary mind control is more powerful than the other. The best you can say it depend on the will and mental fortitude of the user and victim.





> Notice I didn't say soul destruction, I said soul manipulation, which is a different, if related, ability. No DB character has shown resistance to getting their soul ripped from their bodies, for instance.



Destruction IS a from of manipulation, it is the most* potent *form of soul manipulation. Because in manipulation whatever energy state the soul is at, is just mearly converted to something else or moved.

 Soul destruction is far greater than simply removing the soul from the body or changing its state which is what soul manipulation, it is like comparing an energy field that stops chemical reaction to an energy field that stops annihilation reaction. One resistance feat is clearly better than the other.

 Actually Goku has when Hit killed him, Goku brought himself back to life from the afterlife after releasing a tiny bit of ki, which itself contained his soul and spirit. This sort of shit wont work on Gods whose soul is linked with the Kai or the Angels and Androids who may not even have souls.




> In fact, seeing how Shenlong or even freaking Uranai Baba can revive them,



What does this have to do with anything, Shenlong can't resurrect someone who dosen't want to be resurrected. Baba is limited to souls King Yamma allows and even that is limited by time.



> which needs soul manipulation, it is clear they don't have immunity to getting their soul controlled in one form or another.



You don't need immunity to soul manipulation resistance with is enough. Lots of resistance is more than enough.






> No, that's just your forced interpretation of Whis's words and it would be a no limits fallacy anyway.




How is it a forced *interpretation* when that is exactly what it says in the scan. Interpretation would be me making stuff up. 

And how do you define the limits of people who produce ki enough to fill up an entire dimensions of infinite size. No, dude it is your interpretation of limits.


----------



## TYPE-Rey (Mar 24, 2018)

Pls stop feeding the troll. Omnisupermegaversal DB should for all intents and purposes  remain inside his mind as a wet dream/delussion or whatever ... That's it.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Unlucky13 (Mar 24, 2018)

Cain1234 said:


> How is it a forced *interpretation*


But it's consistent with your usual spew as always. Which I'll add that your interpretation inside your head is yours, but good luck trying to convince others of the same mindset.

Reactions: Like 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Mr. Good vibes (Mar 24, 2018)

All that matters is GER's heel>DBS.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## strongarm85 (Mar 24, 2018)

Unlucky13 said:


> But it's consistent with your usual spew as always. Which I'll add that your interpretation inside your head is yours, but good luck trying to convince others of the same mindset.



That's simply a *presupposition* on your part.


> a thing tacitly assumed beforehand at the beginning of a line of argument or course of action



The fact of the matter is Goku being able to overcome Hit's Time Stop ability by simply releasing more power is not only consistent, but there is even an a short arc where Goku arranges his own assassination by Hit. Hit arrives with an improved time stop ability, and even Goku was still eventually able to completely surpass Hit's timestop ability by powering up. In fact when Jiren and Hit fight during the tournament Jiren defeats being placed in a dimension where time stops moving relative to everyone else by doing the exact same thing.

In other words its not just some lines that Whis said once, it's a theme that becomes consistent with people who are able to defeat Hit's Timestop ability.

Is it dumb that someone can overcome stopped time by powering up? Sure.

Does is change the fact that Goku can do it? Not at all. 

Does Whis' explanation change the fact that Goku was able to move during stopped time, even if Whis' explanation of how Goku was able to do is wrong? Nope.

Why can we trust Whis to be giving an accurate answer? Because he's actually the most powerful person present at the time. Whis is more powerful than Beerus, who is roughly equal in strength to Champa. The same Whis who can even reverse time and allow events that happened in the past to be re-written, so long as it is within a short amount of time. So your not just getting a good explanation. Your getting an explanation with someone who is more powerful than people fighting, who understands their techniques, and is better at Time manipulation than any of the people participating in the fight. Not only that but he's answering a question for Beerus, so there is no reason to assume that Whis is lying.

Yes, the words really do mean what the say on the fucking page.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Mar 24, 2018)

Marcelle.B said:


> and with this I'll just ahead and remind cats to please keep the discussion civil.
> 
> Thank you.



Maybe you should be directing your ire more towards Cain and Strong since the only reason for incivility is their dishonest fanboyism disrupting the debate?

DBZ fandom may be in need of a culling at this point

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Unlucky13 (Mar 24, 2018)

strongarm85 said:


> That's simply a *presupposition* on your part.


Really now, than I'm afraid you've missed a good majority of cain's claims than. Plus just to be clear, I'm not talking the whole over coming of hax with power debate. That's a case by case basis.


----------



## strongarm85 (Mar 24, 2018)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> Maybe you should be directing your ire more towards Cain and Strong since the only reason for incivility is their dishonest fanboyism disrupting the debate?
> 
> DBZ fandom may be in need of a culling at this point



The only people who need to be culled around here are people who use  attacks instead of presenting arguments.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Soca (Mar 24, 2018)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> Maybe you should be directing your ire more towards Cain and Strong since the only reason for incivility is their dishonest fanboyism disrupting the debate?
> 
> DBZ fandom may be in need of a culling at this point



or you could report any offensive issue and block them if they're actively disturbing your discussions

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Mar 24, 2018)

Marcelle.B said:


> or you could report any offensive issue and block them if they're actively disturbing your discussions



Blocking people in the vs section completely nullifies the entire purpose of this section, especially when you block them in a debate.

You may as well hard delete this place, or turn it into an enforced hug box



strongarm85 said:


> The only people who need to be culled around here are people who use  attacks instead of presenting arguments.



So basically you, the guy who slandered an entire thread worth of posters, demeaned their intelligence and called them alt right?

Gotcha!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## strongarm85 (Mar 24, 2018)

Unlucky13 said:


> Really now, than I'm afraid you've missed a good majority of cain's claims than. Plus just to be clear, I'm not talking the whole over coming of hax with power debate. That's a case by case basis.



Again, even if makes false claims, assuming everything he says is wrong is just bone headed, especially when evidence is presented that supports his claim.



Marcelle.B said:


> or you could report any offensive issue and block them if they're actively disturbing your discussions



Well said.



The Immortal WatchDog said:


> Blocking people in the vs section completely nullifies the entire purpose of this section, especially when you block them in a debate.
> 
> You may as well hard delete this place, or turn it into an enforced hug box



Which is exactly what you are trying to do when you get someone banned that you don't like like. Quit being a hypocrite.


----------



## Soca (Mar 24, 2018)

@TYPE-Rey 

I told you guys to chill out. 

Last warning tho. Relax.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Mar 24, 2018)

>taking character statements as scripture

> dishonestly claiming those statements permit across the board negation regardless of mechanics or scale.

It's the early 2000's all over again! Incidentally this would be why the S mod in charge of the comic book rumbles board made it a bannable offense to be a Dragon ball z fan

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## TYPE-Rey (Mar 24, 2018)

Marcelle.B said:


> @TYPE-Rey
> 
> I told you guys to chill out.
> 
> Last warning tho. Relax.


I'm chill. 
Last warning for what tho ? Did i insult someone or smth ?
And why are you here anyway ? Where are the mods who are supposed to take care of this section ?
You don't have the best track record of taking good care of things here.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Unlucky13 (Mar 24, 2018)

strongarm85 said:


> Again, even if makes false claims, assuming everything he says is wrong is just bone headed, especially when evidence is presented that supports his claim.


Because their such a thing as skewing information and giving bias interpretations? I'm really guessing you haven't seen those things before from him and we've all shared our opinions on why such things are wrong and why we disagree. A person is welcome to share their opinion, give their argument, ect...We've all said our piece on why we agree and disagree with such things, as is the nature of trying do this little dance of fictional versus debating. This just is more back forth with no middle ground anyways. No one has really changed their mindsets after this.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Mar 24, 2018)

Naruto? Is that you?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## strongarm85 (Mar 24, 2018)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> >taking character statements as scripture
> 
> > dishonestly claiming those statements permit across the board negation regardless of mechanics or scale.
> 
> It's the early 2000's all over again! Incidentally this would be why the S mod in charge of the comic book rumbles board made it a bannable offense to be a Dragon ball z fan



So in your first ">" you are engaging in Reduictio ad Absurdum, the problem is you are using the argument in a logically fallacious manner. Your statement is fallacious because you are asserting that the statement as being the only evidence.

In the case of Whis discussing Goku's abiliity to overcome Hit's Timestop. That statement is also consistent with feats in the Anime and Manga surrounding Dragonball Super as well. It isn't just one character's statements in the case. So it's more than one character's statements taken as scripture.

Your second ">" you are engage in another ad hominem attack (because if your not sastified with attacking the argument you attacked the person making the argument), followed by a second use of Reductio ad Absurdum. In universe it's already been explained that characters can overcome time-stopping abilities if they are more powerful and of a higher level than the one attempting to use the ability on them. This has been consistent with all people in universe being able to overcome time stopping powers. To then claim that Goku wouldn't be able to cope with similar abilities outside his own universe is .



Unlucky13 said:


> Because their such a thing as skewing information and giving bias interpretations? I'm really guessing you haven't seen those things before from him and we've all shared our opinions on why such things are wrong and why we disagree. A person is welcome to share their opinion, give their argument, ect...We've all said our piece on why we agree and disagree with such things, as is the nature of trying do this little dance of fictional versus debating. This just is more back forth with no middle ground anyways. No one has really changed their mindsets after this.



In this case, unlucky13, what he's saying really is backed up by in universe feats, and not just something that he's taking out of context. The words really do mean what they say on the page.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Soca (Mar 24, 2018)

TYPE-Rey said:


> And why are you here anyway ? Where are the mods who are supposed to take care of this section ?
> You don't have the best track record of taking good care of things here.



I'm here cuz nobody else is and will bestow whatever action necessary to handle the problems presented


----------



## TYPE-Rey (Mar 24, 2018)

Marcelle.B said:


> I'm here cuz nobody else is and will bestow whatever action necessary to handle the problems presented


Well, then with all due respect, perhaps you should  see to it to actually do that all across the board instead of cherry-picking instances to butt into.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Soca (Mar 24, 2018)

TYPE-Rey said:


> Well, then with all due respect, perhaps you should  see to it  actually do that all across the board instead of cherry-picking instances to butt into.



When someone reports something in another section like they did for this thread then I'll hippity hop to it. Until then may everyone enjoy their discussion on this wonderful dbz character vs a fucking god tier thanos.


----------



## Unlucky13 (Mar 24, 2018)

strongarm85 said:


> In this case, unlucky13, what he's saying really is backed up by in universe feats, and not just something that he's taking out of context. The words really do mean what they say on the page.


The extrapolation of feats and over blowing them to epic means without any context or skewing them to fit one's own personal interpretation. The argument if I'm reading it correctly since I just skimmed through the pages is hax resistance and how DB characters can power through them with the feats of Goku resisting Hit's time hax being the example. This has been argued before on the OBD




Resisting displayed hax is one thing, resisting the same or similar hax done by other characters in different fictions with a discrepancy in power along with resisting other forms of hax that hasn't been shown is something argued on a case by case basis. Even than with all that, their is no really general census. 

If you believe him to correct and agree with his opinion than that's you, but disagreements are had all around on most of things said by him because now I know you haven't seen half the things he's said in regards to DB feats.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Blakk Jakk (Mar 24, 2018)

Marcelle.B said:


> *When someone reports something in another section like they did for this thread* then I'll hippity hop to it. Until then may everyone enjoy their discussion on this wonderful dbz character vs a fucking god tier thanos.


So you’re an out of touch mod who can’t let iwandesu or Musubi take care of it and have to be notified outside the OBD to handle it?

That’s good to know.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## TYPE-Rey (Mar 24, 2018)

Marcelle.B said:


> When someone reports something in another section like they did for this thread then I'll hippity hop to it. Until then may everyone enjoy their discussion on this wonderful dbz character vs a fucking god tier thanos.


I was reffereng to a different instance when i mentioned cherry-picking shit. Something to do with an idiot from another forum who came here and admited he only wanted to start trouble and you, while being there not doing shit about it but instead, you actually acted against one of our regulars/
@Imakarum Mirabilis @Elric of Melniboné  should coroborate to that  instance , in case you suddenly don't remember.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Blakk Jakk (Mar 24, 2018)

TYPE-Rey said:


> I was reffereng to a different instance when i mentioned cherry-picking shit. Something to do with an idiot from another forum who came here and admited he only wanted to start trouble and you, while being there not doing shit about it but instead, you actually acted against one of our regulars/
> @Imakarum Mirabilis @Elric of Melniboné  should coroborate the that instance , in case you suddenly don't remember.


Yeah it was with @Imrix the guy from SufficientVelocity who admitted he signed up to stalk Gwyn and to troll the Embarrassing Arguments section which is something Nighty said not to do.

Instead of taking action against Imrix, they banned Gwyn instead for a Devilman Crybaby gif.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Mar 24, 2018)

strongarm85 said:


> psuedo-intellectual babble



Let me save everyone the trouble and address you the way you deserved to be addressed. You aren't as intelligent as you think you are, you can parrot and spam fallacy terms as often as you please, but it doesn't make up for the fact that you are both a liar and stone walling the debate in a way that's rampantly destructive. It also doesn't detract from the fact that no one in this section should be obligated to show you any deference, any acknowledgement as you have a consistent history of being rather terrible at articulating anything rationally or intelligently and your attempt to debate me has amounted to "and strongarm omits details, forgets mechanics, how a and whys and attempts.to force shounen logic on all of fiction and is rightly laughed off"

You are wasting everybodies time and it would be prudent for the userbase to make this environment inhospitalble to you and others like you since the staff is very clearly going to refuse to deal with you and your disruptive, discussion stopping ilk.

You don't contribute to discussion or debate, you fellate yourself in an attempt to overcome your own insecurities and crippling personal issues and use this section and these arguments as a crutch and in doing so negate any attempt at intellectual or generally honest or contribution.

You are wasteful by conduct and it is wasteful to entertain and enable you.



Marcelle.B said:


> I'm here cuz nobody else is and will bestow whatever action necessary to handle the problems presented



To the detriment of the section and in violation. Of the entire purpose of said section evidently.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Useful 1


----------



## TYPE-Rey (Mar 24, 2018)

Not only that, but he/she deleted a bunch of our comments for actually acting united and standing against a fucker who came to start shit while he got away with it. I'm sure he still has an account and everything here.
So..the OBD mods should handle  this shit and not you Mr. Marcelle.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Mar 24, 2018)

TYPE-Rey said:


> Not only that, but he/she deleted a bunch of our comments for actually acting united and standing against a fucker who came to start shit while he got away with it. I'm sure he still has an account and everything here.
> So..the OBD mods should handle  this shit.



I hadn't realized Mabel did that, that's failing to address the issue and blaiming us alright


----------



## strongarm85 (Mar 24, 2018)

Unlucky13 said:


> The extrapolation of feats and over blowing them to epic means without any context or skewing them to fit one's own personal interpretation. The argument if I'm reading it correctly since I just skimmed through the pages is hax resistance and how DB characters can power through them with the feats of Goku resisting Hit's time hax being the example. This has been argued before on the OBD
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The problem is you are engaging in , perhaps without realizing it.

You should generally assume that someone's entire moveset actually fuctions in the universe the fight happens in, or else you aren't actually dealing with a vs. fight between someone from two different fictional universes fighting each other. In Goku's move-set he can overcome something like a Time Stop by being more powerful and of a higher level than the person trying to use the ability on him because that's how it works in his Universe.

Otherwise it's so and so vs. a character minus this one other ability they have that's pertinent to the discussion.



Imakarum Mirabilis said:


> So you’re an out of touch mod who can’t let iwandesu or Musubi take care of it and have to be notified outside the OBD to handle it?
> 
> That’s good to know.



Another Ad Hominem attack, this time on a forum modderator whose just trying to tell people to stay calm. Stay classy! And you wonder why the OBD was closed before.



The Immortal WatchDog said:


> I can't argue with Strongarm's points so I'm just going to shit post instead.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Blakk Jakk (Mar 24, 2018)

strongarm85 said:


> Another Ad Hominem attack, this time on a forum modderator whose just trying to tell people to stay calm. Stay classy! And you wonder why the OBD was closed before.


Yes because I’m not allowed to criticize when a mod is turning this place into a hugbox and won’t allow obvious joking and goofing around.

Heaven forbid, Blade, John Wayne, myself and Adamant soul all have a laugh about RWBY in a Star Wars thread.

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## TYPE-Rey (Mar 24, 2018)

I love it when hypocrites and the like try to act mature and act like they are aiming for the greater good or some shit.
Great white-knighting.
Fucking cute.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Unlucky13 (Mar 24, 2018)

strongarm85 said:


> The problem is you are engaging in , perhaps without realizing it.
> 
> You should generally assume that someone's entire moveset actually fuctions in the universe the fight happens in, or else you aren't actually dealing with a vs. fight between someone from two different fictional universes fighting each other. In Goku's move-set he can overcome something like a Time Stop by being more powerful and of a higher level than the person trying to use the ability on him because that's how it works in his Universe.
> 
> Otherwise it's so and so vs. a character minus this one other ability they have that's pertinent to the discussion.


People generally assume a lot of things and when dealing with fictional versus debates (be it here or anywhere else) assumptions are what cause the pages of arguments with no agreements or middle ground. You think anyone has been convinced or shifted opinions since this debate has started with the way arguments are going here? Also, measuring 'power' in DB may not be the same as that in a different fictional universe with different time manipulating mechanics. Case in point with how Hit's time stop compares to the time manipulation of that of the IG or another exmpale being the Time Lords from Dr. Who. Even trying to with the argument of Hit is Universal + and thus a person needs above universal plus powers to overcome his hax get's overly convoluted on what it means to be at or above that level since different fictions are measured the same standard or even differently at time, even if the OBD and other sites like vs wiki try. We can agree to disagree all day and argue this all day and get no where.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Mar 24, 2018)

strongarm85 said:


> Another Ad Hominem attack, this time on a forum modderator whose just trying to tell people to stay calm. Stay classy! And you wonder why the OBD was closed before.



Yes clearly we should emulate the rest of the forum, with such luminaries for board leaders like a guy who pretended to be terminally ill for two years because he thought putting his friends on the forum through emotional hell was hilarious, or the one who burned her face with an iron then posted the picture because someone negged her. Or how about the admitted p*d*p**** who spent two years posting how to blogs on how to download and jerk off to CP while dodging the feds and was actively defended by the staff? Or the time another person who viewed children as flesh lights was made an administrator and was given access to the personal information of  hundreds of thousands of under age users and to this day has faced no repercussions for it?  Or the stuff from the oh so wonderful operation titanic leak...which by the way involved a Library moderator being given S mod powers and deliberately sandbagging the entire forum and engaging in his own arrested development fantasy campaign of bullying the perceived bullies?

What about the time a troubled user from the OBD whom everyone warned the staff was going to be a major problem as he had a reputation on other forums of being a dangerous nutcase was white knighted and protected by other sections and their mods and then he proceeded to get the forum in legal trouble by airing certain hidden sections?

yes, clearly..being gruff and having no patience for bullshit is oh, so morally reprehensible 



Unlucky13 said:


> People generally assume a lot of things and when dealing with fictional versus debates (be it here or anywhere else) assumptions are what cause the pages of arguments with no agreements or middle ground. You think anyone has been convinced or shifted opinions since this debate has started with the way arguments are going here? Also, measuring 'power' in DB may not be the same as that in a different fictional universe with different time manipulating mechanics. Case in point with how Hit's time stop compares to the time manipulation of that of the IG or another exmpale being the Time Lords from Dr. Who. Even trying to with the argument of Hit is Universal + and thus a person needs above universal plus powers to overcome his hax get's overly convoluted on what it means to be at or above that level since different fictions are measured the same standard or even differently at time, even if the OBD and other sites like vs wiki try. We can agree to disagree all day and argue this all day and get no where.



I just want to add, this guy right here is a god damn saint for actually trying to debate someone whose intentions are not at all honest. I used to be told I've got a lot of patience with trolls but this right here? This is some serious patience and diligence.

kudos dude..glad to see you here.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4 | Informative 1


----------



## Unlucky13 (Mar 24, 2018)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> I just want to add, this guy right here is a god damn saint for actually trying to debate someone whose intentions are not at all honest. I used to be told I've got a lot of patience with trolls but this right here? This is some serious patience and diligence.
> 
> kudos dude..glad to see you here.


I'm multitasking between working on an application and resume for a job in law enforcement, watching anime on Netflix, and debating on a fictional versus site at the same time. My priorities are all messed up.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Mar 24, 2018)

Unlucky13 said:


> I'm multitasking between working on an application and resume for a job in law enforcement, watching anime on Netflix, and debating on a fictional versus site at the same time. My priorities are all messed up.



wait till you become a cop, then you can use OBD debate styles in interrogations and cross examinations at trials! Maybe even throw suspects off by grabbing the drug lord you just arrested and going "So, who wins Goku or Thanos? Answer right you might get outta dis bro"

No but seriously though, good luck with that.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Atem (Mar 24, 2018)

Imakarum Mirabilis said:


> Yeah it was with @Imrix the guy from SufficientVelocity who admitted he signed up to stalk Gwyn and to troll the Embarrassing Arguments section which is something Nighty said not to do.
> 
> Instead of taking action against Imrix, they banned Gwyn instead for a Devilman Crybaby gif.



To be fair it was a scene of a guy fucking another guy up the ass. No dicks though. Very soft core. About as porn as a sex scene in your typical 90s movie. No nips or clear genital viewage.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## OneSimpleAnime (Mar 24, 2018)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> I just want to add, this guy right here is a god damn saint for actually trying to debate someone whose intentions are not at all honest. I used to be told I've got a lot of patience with trolls but this right here? This is some serious patience and diligence.
> 
> kudos dude..glad to see you here.


The dedication of some people in the OBD is impressive, i cant even imagine having the patience to debate some of the chumps that poke their heads out here

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Blakk Jakk (Mar 24, 2018)

Elric of Melniboné said:


> To be fair it was a scene of a guy fucking another guy up the ass. No dicks though. Very soft core. About as porn as a sex scene in your typical 90s movie. No nips or clear genital viewage.


Yeah I know I was there. Still dumb you got in hot water for it while Imrix didn’t even get a thread or section ban.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Atem (Mar 24, 2018)

Although it was clearly rape with how hard I fucked Imrix up the ass.

Not consensual whatsoever.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Blakk Jakk (Mar 24, 2018)

Elric of Melniboné said:


> Although it was clearly rape with how hard I fucked Imrix up the ass.
> 
> Not consensual whatsoever.


Zeus pls

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Atem (Mar 24, 2018)

I mean if I was a judge I would say that was worth about ten counts of rape, and battery.

I can understand the moderators reaction. It was basically a war crime.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Atem (Mar 24, 2018)

I actually feel kind of sad for him now. After I taught him what true love was like it will never be the same for him. He will always yearn for my rough, and violent love. Anyone else will just be second best. The sex will just never be as good for him as it was then.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Mar 24, 2018)

Elric of Melniboné said:


> I mean if I was a judge I would say that was worth about ten counts of rape, and battery.
> 
> I can understand the moderators reaction. It was basically a war crime.



Gwyn proving once again he deserves to be hauled before the Hague for war crimes, unlike all the stuff I mentioned above, who were all clearly good guys 

you fucking Achaean savage

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Blakk Jakk (Mar 24, 2018)

Elric of Melniboné said:


> I actually feel kind of sad for him now. After I taught him what *true love* was like it will never be the same for him. He will always yearn for my rough, and violent love. Anyone else will just be second best. The sex will just never be as good for him as it was then.


Oh boy

You don’t want to read the MSBD Convo

You don’t want to know what OG is up to

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Atem (Mar 24, 2018)

On that note I am raiding the MSBD convo. There is a certain chocolate looking girly boy that needs my attention.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Atem (Mar 24, 2018)

...


----------



## Atem (Mar 24, 2018)

I am going to kill that bitch--I mean, say hello to OG's wife in a totally friendly manner.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## strongarm85 (Mar 24, 2018)

Imakarum Mirabilis said:


> Yes because I’m not allowed to criticize when a mod is turning this place into a hugbox and won’t allow obvious joking and goofing around.
> 
> Heaven forbid, Blade, John Wayne, myself and Adamant soul all have a laugh about RWBY in a Star Wars thread.



Goddamn right that you shouldn't be criticizing a mod for coming in and correcting you.

[QUOTE="The Immortal WatchDog]*snip[/QUOTE]

All anyone is asking you to do is talk to people like an adult. You are an adult right?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Old 3


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Mar 24, 2018)

strongarm85 said:


> All anyone is asking you to do is talk to people like an adult. You are an adult right?



I am indeed, but while we're on the topic of maturity, you are aware that your sanctimonious, haughty, smug personality and verbiage (not particularly eloquent verbiage either) and lack of reading comprehension and honesty smacks of you being really immature yourself? And also, might totally provoke...I dunno..like everyone?

point is, the problem here just might be you

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## TYPE-Rey (Mar 24, 2018)

And the white knighting continues....
Also, the lack of self-awareness is pretty fucking incredible.
Too bad there's not a barf button or emote..cuz it would be extremely accurate here.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Blakk Jakk (Mar 24, 2018)

strongarm85 said:


> Goddamn right that you shouldn't be criticizing a mod for coming in and correcting you.


He didn’t correct a thing.

He was defending liars like you that have no business being here when you said crap like Xenogears loses to TTGL because it’s smaller or doubted that Galactus can absorb energy from TTGL.

You should have stayed gone.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## strongarm85 (Mar 24, 2018)

Imakarum Mirabilis said:


> He didn’t correct a thing.
> 
> He was defending liars like you that have no business being here when you said crap like Xenogears loses to TTGL because it’s smaller or doubted that Galactus can absorb energy from TTGL.
> 
> You should have stayed gone.



Stayed gone? I come and go as I please bitch. Nobody ran me off, I just got busy and left.

Since you weren't around, that wiki article you are basing that statement on was made 7 years before you even joined. The argument it was referring to happened a year before that, and I was an active poster years after wiki article on me was made.

And the only reason that argument went on as long as it did was because there wasn't a wiki on the internet yet where I could reference Galactus' feats. Everyone was referencing how powerful Galactus was without a way to fact check people arguing against me.

So sure, I did have a rather long heated argument about TTGL being able to fight Galactus about a decade ago. But I was an active and contributing member to the OBD for years after that, and the people who kept up the member articles from back then are long gone now.

And here you are digging up old news like you were even around back then. tsk tsk.


----------



## Juub (Mar 24, 2018)

WTF has this thread turned to?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Blakk Jakk (Mar 24, 2018)

strongarm85 said:


> Stayed gone? I come and go as I please bitch. Nobody ran me off, I just got busy and left.
> 
> Since you weren't around, that wiki article you are basing that statement on was made 7 years before you even joined. The argument it was referring to happened a year before that, and I was an active poster years after wiki article on me was made.
> 
> ...


It’s relevant because you’re pulling the same fucking shit here. You’re a dumbass, plain and simple.

You’re a pseudo intellectual numbnuts that hasn’t changed since I saw you back in like 2011 or so.

Defending a mod’s behavior who isn’t from the OBD just because he agrees with you shows what’s kind of person you are.

_A fucking snake._

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Foxve (Mar 25, 2018)

This thread's pretty much done. The general consensus is that Thanos wins right?


----------



## Blakk Jakk (Mar 25, 2018)

Foxve said:


> This thread's pretty much done. The general consensus is that Thanos wins right?


Assuming no one spergs out again, yeah

Thanos has the definite hax advantage and probably outright strength advantage too

The hax alone is enough for Thanos to win

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Mar 25, 2018)

They also can't do a God damn thing to put Thanos down for the count


----------



## Blakk Jakk (Mar 25, 2018)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> They also can't do a God damn thing to put Thanos down for the count


But Watchdog Xenoverse Goku

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Mar 25, 2018)

Imakarum Mirabilis said:


> But Watchdog Xenoverse Goku



Did morpheus create that game or someshit?


----------



## Iwandesu (Mar 25, 2018)

Ok time to finish this.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------

